# Just arrived



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello - just wanted to introduce myself - have been here a week and half now and still finding my way around. 

Am originally Australian, but have lived in Dubai for the last 4 years and now here in Toronto.

Anyone else here either Australian or from Dubai?


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Snugglepot,

I've been living in Australia for 2 years and seriously considering a move to Canada.
Can I ask you why did you opt for Canada?!!! Why didn't you return back to Australia?!!
What are the differences between both countries?!!! Australia or Canada?!!


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi 3zooz - we had a couple of reasons to come to Canada 1) my husband's company transferred him here & 2) my husband has children here already (from a previous relationship) so there was an emotional pull for him as well.

And I guess for me it is another exciting adventure experience before we do eventually return to Australia to retire. 

Having only been here just over a week a bit hard to answer your question about the differences - I am thinking at this point that it is more regimented and rule-orientated than Australia, but then I haven't lived in Oz for 4 years now, so perhaps things have changed there as well.

Others who have been here longer may be able to answer you more fully.

Obviously one of the biggest differences will be the winter here - haven't experienced it yet so can't say it is good or bad. Bottom line - they probably both have their good & bad points.


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Snugglepot,
we lived in Dubai for 8 years, now in Muscat prob for another couple of years before coming to Canada, you will have to keep us posted on your experiences of your 1st Canadian winter when it arrives, think my blood has thinned over the years with the heat in the ME!!

Are you enjoying your new country?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Snugglepot said:


> Hello - just wanted to introduce myself - have been here a week and half now and still finding my way around.
> 
> Am originally Australian, but have lived in Dubai for the last 4 years and now here in Toronto.
> 
> Anyone else here either Australian or from Dubai?




Hello and welcome to the forum

Please keep us up to date with your new life and how you cope with the cold. I used to ski in Lake Louise and it was so cold the moisture in my nose froze!!


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome MaidenScotland - I actually prefer the cold to the heat but I guess that is easy to say coming from 2 countries where their winters are like your summers!! I will report back after my first winter here (lol).

Maplesyrup - assuming you are a Canadian from your name - which part?

I loved Dubai and was sad to leave it and teh wonderful friends I had made there(& love Muscat also, though have not lived there only visited). I definitely do not miss the heat and sand though. So pleased here not to have to sweep the sand off the floor 3 times a day (haha).

Though I am told I will have to deal with the slush in the house during winter! There is always something isn't there.

Having only been here just close to two weeks now can't actually form an opinion on Canada just yet - we have been busy running around finding house to live in; cars to buy; changing driving licences; banks; mobile phones etc. etc. 

I guess all the usual things that go with expats changing countries. Poor hubby has to deal with all this as well as work, so I can't complain. Once the container of furrniture gets her and I get into a rountine and find my way around I am sure I will enjoy it.

You know all about this "settling in" phase having moved to both Dubai & Muscat -do you like living in the Middle East?


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

we are actually from England!!! just wanted a Canadian sounding name for the forum and our move to Canada (when it happens)

We do like living in the Middle East but we are looking forward to moving somewhere with seasons and not just hot and hotter!!! and I hear you about the sand, am finding Muscat dustier than Dubai...

We only moved to Muscat in January so still finding our way around but it's tiny in comparison to Dubai and the shopping is dire : ( we were very spoilt in Dubai but we do pop back to stock up on some things!!

Looking forward to hearing about your adventure in a Canadian winter, you will have to let us know how you cope and any tips that you pick up along the way.


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Maplesyrup said:


> we are actually from England!!! just wanted a Canadian sounding name for the forum and our move to Canada (when it happens)
> 
> We do like living in the Middle East but we are looking forward to moving somewhere with seasons and not just hot and hotter!!! and I hear you about the sand, am finding Muscat dustier than Dubai...
> 
> ...


Oh haha - how funny! However if I had looked at the flag on your thread I would have seen you were from England - I am still getting used to how to use this site.

I regularly used the ********** one in Dubai and got used to how to navigate on that one, so will have to get familar with this one now. I am hoping this site will be as helpful and informative as that one, as I would not have survived in Dubai without it. 

I know what you mean about being spoilt in Dubai with the shopping - I am already missing Marks & Spencer and New Look here - though I dare say I will discover new exciting stores in Canada. Funny, as an Ozzie, I had never even been into a M&S store before Dubai and now I am missing it!! Too weird.

I am also looking forward to living somewhere with 4 actual seasons - have never had that before. You should be fine with the winters here coming from England originally!!


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Snugglepot,

just checking in to see how you're doing? Are you renting somewhere to live or have you bought a property? and which area?

Has anything surprised or shocked you yet?

It's hot and humid here in Muscat so am dreaming of the cold, they keep putting Christmas films on the tv which is amusing, is it their way of cooling us down?! lol

Memories of winter in England is of rain, and lots of it, not much snow where I come from so it will be a new experience for us too : )


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Maplesyrup said:


> Hi Snugglepot,
> 
> just checking in to see how you're doing? Are you renting somewhere to live or have you bought a property? and which area?
> 
> ...


Hi Maplesyrup - thanks for checking.

Yes we will be renting - we have chosen a house at Stoney Creek as it was a good size house for the budget we had - our first preference though would have been Burlington or Oakville. Stoney Creek is a bit far out, but I guess we are a little but used to that from Dubai (Arabian Ranches).

Yes, I used to hate seeing the Christmas movies on during the year in Dubai - it somehow doesn't seem right!!

I have to keep laughing about the weather reports and people here saying how hot it is - to me this weather is like a Dubai winter. It is really quite glorious at the moment.

Now for the surprises & shocks - there have been many. Firstly, let me say I am going to sound a bit negative; but this is only my experience, I am sure others will have had a more positive experience.

I can only compare to the two countries that I know - Australia and UAE but I would say the driving system here leaves a lot to be desired - it is much safer to drive in Dubai.

Here you are constantly put in a position of crossing major roads without proper vision to see oncoming traffic - which means you are often actually turning at a light just as it turns red - dangerous if the oncoming traffic tries to run the red light. OK - so just a matter of being more careful and getting used to it, but it could be a better system.

It is much more expensive here than Dubai (have lost track of Australia as have not lived there for 4 years) - in all aspects:- groceries; petrol (to be expected); furniture; car insurance (incredibly more expensive); cars; phone calls (you get charged for both receiving calls/texts as well as making them!) - not sure about electricity; gas and heating yet.

We have found we are much more out of pocket setting up here than we had anticipated and budgeted for. And since I am not allowed to work until my permanent visa is processed (have been told can take anything from 8-12 months) can't even get a job to help supplement my husband's wage and help with all the expenses.

However eating out seems to be reasonable and the food is fantastic here.

A few tips - make sure you get some kind of "no claims" letter from your insurance company for car and contents if you can. We have found having both of these (thanks to my husband thinking ahead) have saved us some cost for the insurance.

Not sure for a British drivers licence - but my husband and I both had to obtain a Licence History Report to exchange our Australian Drivers Licences - and also a Traffic History Report for Immigration (this is also helpful for the car insurance as well). (I hate having to give up my Oz driving licence but what can you do).

Sorry Maplesyrup - have been here only 2.5 weeks, but would jump on a plane back to Dubai in a heart-beat - it just feels at the moment that every step we have had to go through there has been some kind of obstacle - nothing so far has gone smoothly for us. I feel life here is much harder than Dubai or Australia. (Ha, and I haven't even been through a winter yet!!)

That is just our experience, perhaps others will have found it easier. I don't want to knock Canada as I will have to be living here for many years and will have to adjust - but I am just stating what we have found so far. 

I am usually a cup-half-full person, but I have to say this move has made me lose my mojo. I am hoping things get better and I can, say by Christmas, look back and think it was all worth the hassle.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Just wondering how your getting on now? - It's good to hear the good and bad just to have a balanced view so we don't go over there thinking it'll be all be so easy. Let us know how your finding it now after a little longer. I'm moving over between October and January and am very excited and nervous.


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello Hoping we get in!! Ahhh the difference a couple of days and a few things falling into place can make!!

My mojo is starting to come back and the cup is starting to look half-full again. We will have been here 3 weeks this coming Friday (take out a couple of days to get over jet-lag).

So really I guess my tips from our experience is just to be prepared for the first 2-3 weeks to be frustrating and tiring - it is really just all the time it takes to run around and "set-up" everything just so you can actually get on with living and getting back into a normal routine that is stressful. 

And learning how the "systems" work here; getting used to a different countries way of doing things i.e. very different from home in a lot of things.

But then that would be the case whenever you move locations - I think I had just not really thought about how draining it would be - we spent over two months in Dubai "finalising" everything - packing; selling cars; shutting off utilities; closing insurances; banks; chasing refunds from insurance; rental property; cable tv - chasing; chasing; chasing; paperwork; paperwork; paperwork; queues; queues; queues!!! etc......

(Oh yeah; all the farewell parties as well!)

And now - we have to go through all the same again in reverse to set up here. (Without the welcoming party!) It just feels so overwhelming at times. 

Have been with my husband 10 years and we have never really fought in all that time - but the last few weeks have really been a test - some not very pleasant times, and not because of either of us really, but because of all the outside pressure.

And the other big thing is the emotions of leaving behind a lot of very dear & good friends who you would normally be able to have a bit of a download to and a laugh and get some encouragement from. 

I guess I thought that Canada was just the same as Australia - but am finding out very quickly that it is so different. I had no trouble settling into Dubai, but in hindsight, I think that is because I expected it to be very different from Australia (which of course it is!) and so I was prepared to be open to whatever came my way.

BUT - having said all that - you do get through it!! 

Be excited - it is an adventure and can't help but add value to your life! 

Don't be nervous - just try to be as prepared as you can with paperwork etc and mentally prepared that the first few weeks will be very busy and a little rocky!


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh that is fantastic news, I'm so glad your getting through everything that needs to be done. I'm dreading all the paperwork but just too excited to be moving over although Winter isn't really the best month to be doing it at least it's only going to get better! ha ha ha

Over the next little while would you let us know how Canada is different? What kind of activities have you been doing - lifestyle changes? I know your comparing it to Dubai and Australia. 

What is expensive? what should you bring and what should you leave?!! I'm having big problems with this. Any advice will be gratefully recieved on this, It's driving me mad all this pondering about every item of furniture!! ha ha ha

Again, so happy it's working out for you and the cup is nearing half full again!!!


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Snugglespot,
so glad to hear that you are getting your mojo back  I know what you mean about leaving Dubai and everything that entails, I was so tired as my husband was already here in Muscat and I was working fulltime until we left, trying to sort everything out and then getting screwed by the landlord (but that's a whole other topic) 

It is good for us in the planning stage to hear the not so good as well as the good, at least we can come prepared.

Hi Hoping, good luck with your move too, you will also have to keep us posted on your views and experiences of the 'move'. We also need to know what to bring and what to leave, we are not planning on coming over for a couple of years but already am driving husband demented by saying don't buy xx as we don't know whether it will work over there 

Best wishes


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Hoping .... & Maplesyrup - thanks for keeping contact - I have left many friends behind in both Australia & Dubai - but you two are making me feel like I have already found friends here. Even if only cyber-friends!

As for what to bring and what not to bring - afraid I am a horder to tend to hang onto everything!! So probably not the best one to ask.

Ok, I guess the first thing that comes to mind is that a lot electrical things we had in Dubai (some we had bought over from Australia to Dubai) have to be replaced here due to different voltage (220-240 vs 110-120) so will be shopping for new toaster; microwave; kettle; stereo; vacuum; etc. We did find a couple of our things are dual voltage, but not many. Not sure about England.

All small stuff so no big deal. (But it does add to the expense of setting up again -as does re-buying brooms; mops; brushes; buckets - all that cleaning jazz).

The good news for us was that all rental homes here seem to come with all the "white good" appliances - fridge; stove; washing machine; dryer; dishwasher & some have microwave as well. So we will save there not having to re-buy all these "big" items. 

What furniture to bring - I guess that is a personal choice. We left Australia with a 20 ft container and after 4 years in Dubai we have come here with a not quite full 40 ft container!! (Told you I was a horder).

If you are going to be bringing a container of "stuff" over the thing we found difficult is the timing of when to send it.

My husband moved to Dubai ahead of me - so I did the packing in closing down of everything in Australia - I was lucky to be able to stay with my darling Mum for one month prior to flying out so it was not so difficult - gave me time to shut of electricity; phones; sell car; arrange dog transport;etc but still have all the comforts of home.

BUT Dubai - wow that was a different story. Thought I was being smart and had the container packed up 2.5 weeks before we left - theory being that it would take 6 weeks to get here - two weeks with no furniture in Dubai; four weeks in an apartment in Toronto whilst we looked for accommodation; and bingo - the container should just about arrive by the time we moved into a house!!

Umm... of course, nothing goes as one plans it. 

We kept a mattress on the floor and 1 small kitchen table & 4 chairs; 2 mugs; 2 sets knives & forks, 2 plates etc - _you get the picture_ - and lived in the otherwise empty villa for 1.5 weeks - gave away the mattress & table set etc at the end - just like camping! then moved into hotel for the last week (just about a necessicity in Dubai) to get electricity cut off and get refund from Landlord etc (Maplesyrup you would understand this).

A couple of days before we left we found out that the container had still been sitting at the wharf for two weeks! It left only a couple of days before us. So much for my planning. 

So last week-end we went out and bought a mattress for the floor and a table and chairs ready to move into the house we are renting from next week - back to camping! Oh yeah - left behind towels; sheets; pillows etc. so have to go buy them as well. Luckily my husband has family here so will borrow some cutlery & crockery.

Container not due to arrive in Toronto until 20 August and then I am guessing it will be held up with Customs for a couple of weeks, so probably won't get thiings until beginning of September! 

In the meantime have been living out of a suitcase for - ummmm 5 weeks now, with probably another 5 to go. I am so sick of wearing the same clothes!! 

OK - I know I have just written "War & Peace" - but the moral is Plan & Check a lot better than we did to try to get the timing right. 

Would love to hear how other expats have dealt with this situation.

And finally - I would say of all the "stuff" we are dragging around with us - the things that really make a place to live in a "home"- my photos; wall hangings/paintings; laptop; and my puppy dog (who has been on this journey with us from the beginning!) Oh.. and of course, hubby.

I am looking forward to the day we are all settled and can then really begin the adventure and start exploring the things that Ontario has to offer.

OK enough of my ramblings - time to tell me something about the you two - Maplesyrup & Hoping... - where in England are you from; Children?; where in Canada are you hoping to move to; and why do you want to leave where you are; and what made you choose Canada?


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Snuggle, your posts are really informative and very helpful.

I come from a small town in the north-west of England where it rains all the time!! My husband is from just outside of London and we have one son who is 10 going on 18!!!

We would love to move to Toronto but obviously all depends on work, hubby is a chef, and luckily this is on 'the list' so hope we can get PR. We will be coming for a visit next summer to see if this is where we could live. We both lived in London before we had our son, so a long time ago, and we also miss the seasons. 

We did consider Australia for a while but after living in the ME for almost 10 years we are all sunned out, if that makes sense. We don't want to go back to the UK unless we really have to. We also need a good education for our son, although worrying about him fitting into a normal school as he has been at expat schools all his life and he doesn't know anything different, but I'm sure he will be fine as he is a happy, friendly child : ) He is looking forward to the cold and real snow as he ice-skates (learnt at dubai Mall) and has been skiing at ski Dubai!! He is very sporty so hope he will be able to continue in Canada; golf, football, basketball, tennis, swimming!!! He just makes me exhausted taking him there!!! 

That's all about us really, looking forward to the new challenge


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Maple - had to laugh about the rain - we had a day here of rain and I just stood on the little balcony at the apartment and watched it for about 10 mins - saw so little of it in Dubai that it was almost mesmerising! Oh... an everything is so green and clean - no sand hanging on the leaves & palms.

Fingers crossed for the PR - keep in touch and maybe we could meet up next summer when you come - I am sure by then I should be able to give you some better/more in depth information about here as an "old-newby"! 

Yes, I know what you mean about being sunned out with Australia. I originally come from Brisbane, Queensland - the Sunshine State! - Have never experienced real "4 seasons" - so am looking forward to this part of living in Canada.

Wow - what an amazing experience for your son - I hope he realises how lucky he is to have parents that are willing to travel the world - no better education than that type of life experience.

I am sure he will fit in just fine here - I don't have children, so can't comment on education system - but just the fact that Toronto is very multi-cultural, should guarantee that he would have a pretty similar mix of nationalities at a school, I would think.

I am sure he would be able to continue all the sports you mentioned during the summer here (and perhaps even add hiking around some of the beautiful areas here) and then in winter he can get into the winter sports. Maybe he can teach me how to ski!

Oh, and by the way, Ramadan Kareem - I am going to miss going along to an Iftar Tent this year. But new experiences here await.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Snuggle and Maple,

I'm from the North West of England and the move to Canada has been a long time in the waiting for me as I've wanted to move over since I was 19 (the first time I visited BC) and I fell in love with Canada. Just never really felt settled here in the Uk and when I got to Canada I just felt that it was the place for me. Well alot of years later, a degree and career as a Teacher and an engineer husband finally we have our PR and he just needs to fix up a few things here (jobwise) so that we can finally make the big move to Vancouver/Vancouver Island area. I cannot wait! 
No children yet but would like to have some when we are settled! Just very very busy at the moment tying up lots of loose ends and trying to get ourselves ready for Oct/Jan move.

Not really much else to us really just workaholics looking for a bit of a change of pace in the future and somewhere we love to bring up our little family when we start on that road. We are both sporty so thought it'd be a good choice plus we love the summers over there!!!


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Hoping, where about in the northwest are you?? goodluck with your move to Vanccouver, you will to let us know all about it when you get there.

Snuggle, Ramadan Kareem, I don't know how they manage to fast in this heat and it seems much stricter here than in Dubai!! 

We would love to meet up with you next year, it would be good to be shown around by someone who is still new but knows the place, if that makes any sense!! Are you finding your way around now? Must be difficult with your husband at work, I will be looking to work too once we get there, but of course will have to get our son settled into school first and then look for something!!


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

Snugglepot said:


> Hi 3zooz - we had a couple of reasons to come to Canada 1) my husband's company transferred him here & 2) my husband has children here already (from a previous relationship) so there was an emotional pull for him as well.
> 
> And I guess for me it is another exciting adventure experience before we do eventually return to Australia to retire.
> 
> ...



I lived in Canda for 6 months a few years ago and next year my husband and I are planning on moving to Cochrane, AB. I realised the same thing - there are so many rules and things seem to be more complicated to make happen than in Australia. Now I know why we have a reputation for being 'laid back', however, on a positive, I loved Canada and the people were so welcoming. I met lots of expats from England  Once you get all the official stuff out of the way and settle in (which I've read your posts - it seems you've been delayed) you should enjoy the lifestyle in Canada.

I've stayed for half a winter which I enjoyed as it was such a novelty - I wonder if I'll feel the same when I experience a whole winter? 

Good luck and hope things continue to improve 

Sian


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

angel363 said:


> I lived in Canda for 6 months a few years ago and next year my husband and I are planning on moving to Cochrane, AB. I realised the same thing - there are so many rules and things seem to be more complicated to make happen than in Australia. Now I know why we have a reputation for being 'laid back', however, on a positive, I loved Canada and the people were so welcoming. I met lots of expats from England  Once you get all the official stuff out of the way and settle in (which I've read your posts - it seems you've been delayed) you should enjoy the lifestyle in Canada.
> 
> I've stayed for half a winter which I enjoyed as it was such a novelty - I wonder if I'll feel the same when I experience a whole winter?
> 
> ...


Sian,

Since u lived in both countries .. can y give us an insight to the difference between the two countries?!!! I love hearing copule of experiences!!
Which is better from ur point of view, Australia or Canada?!!


----------



## angel363 (Jul 31, 2011)

3zooz said:


> Sian,
> 
> Since u lived in both countries .. can y give us an insight to the difference between the two countries?!!! I love hearing copule of experiences!!
> Which is better from ur point of view, Australia or Canada?!!


Ooh, a tough question to answer because I am Australian and maybe a little biased but I'll do my best 

Both countries have very friendly people. I found that Canadians don't let winter hold them back and people use the outdoors all year round. Obviously skiing and other snow activities keep Canadians active in the winter, where as in australia we don't really do a lot in the winter - especially if it rains. We only get about 3-4 months in total of cool-cold or wet weather (Im in Perth, Western Australia). Australians definitely have fun in the summer and do all sorts of things - going to the beach and having a barbeque are regular events for most of us 

It all depends on the type of lifestyle you want but if you want to live in a city, Perth is a great place. You can affordably live 20 minutes from the city in one direction and 20 minutes to the beach in another. You can live 50 minutes from the city and still be in a suburb of Perth rather than in a town. If you want to live in a town you'd have to drive 1.5-2hours out of the city. The coastline is long so many English expats live right near the beach, however, they are further out from the city. The major difference when I was living near Calgary is you can drive about 40 minutes out of the city and you are in a new town. So the geography and town planning differs a lot. Perth is a very clean and slow-medium paced city.

I definitely find things like getting car insurance in Canada a hassel and much much more expensive and complicated for a foreigner. In Australia I was able to add an overseas friend on my car insurance for no extra cost and the insurance company only asked a few questions about his driving history - not the case in Canada. So things like that frustrated me when I was in Canada - but you have to accept that different countries will be...different  General cost of living is more expensive in Australia but I believe most industries pay fairly well.

I don't really know what else to say. In my opinion the people and friendliness was very much the same, however, way of life is a little different. That's what is drawing me to Canada as I won't be too far out of my comfort zone in terms of culture but I will still be experiencing something different and having an adventure.

Part of me thinks the Australian lifestyle is better - mainly regards to the weather and laid back culture but I've only had 6 months in Canada - I'll answer again at the end of my next Canadian adventure as I plan to stay for at least 2 years.

Sian


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Welcome to Canada. We recently left for Dubai, i guess the opposite of what you did. Canada, on one hand like you noticed does have alot of rules and they need to be followed and were not so layed back. But the people are very friendly. The east coast being the most friendly. 
Enjoy as there is alot to do. The land scape is sooooo different from coast to coast and belief me when i say you won't need a vaction outside of Canada for awhile as there's so much to see. Mountains, rivers, lakes, snow deserts, etc etc.

Make the most of it....

take care


----------



## CorporateStays (Aug 11, 2011)

Snugglepot said:


> Hello - just wanted to introduce myself - have been here a week and half now and still finding my way around.
> 
> Am originally Australian, but have lived in Dubai for the last 4 years and now here in Toronto.
> 
> Anyone else here either Australian or from Dubai?


Hey Snugglepot I used to live in Dubai too! Welcome to Toronto! Let me know if you need help with anything


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Maplesyrup said:


> Hi Hoping, where about in the northwest are you?? goodluck with your move to Vanccouver, you will to let us know all about it when you get there.
> 
> Snuggle, Ramadan Kareem, I don't know how they manage to fast in this heat and it seems much stricter here than in Dubai!!
> 
> We would love to meet up with you next year, it would be good to be shown around by someone who is still new but knows the place, if that makes any sense!! Are you finding your way around now? Must be difficult with your husband at work, I will be looking to work too once we get there, but of course will have to get our son settled into school first and then look for something!!


Hi Maples & Hoping - sorry have been busy moving into the house we found so haven't been on this site for quite a few days. Have to say we are now in our 5th week and starting to feel more "at home" here.

Have started driving around and find my way with directions which makes things a lot easier. The shopping here is good - can find just about anything you want once you work out the different stores for different things.

Hoping - I went to Vancouver many, many years ago and loved it. I think it has quite a different feel to Toronto - but both are great places from what I have seen - you must be very excited about the new adventure. 

My husband will be travelling all over Canada with his job, so I am hoping to be able to join him on some trips and get to see a lot of places. Everyone keeps telling me that the USA border is only about 4 hours drive from Ontario, so that is also on the list - apparently a lot of Canadians here go to Buffalo for shopping on the week-end!

Nothing more I can add at this stage - unless you have a specific question - other than to say that after all the initial stress, we are now feeling a lot more settled and happy here. Just waiting for the container to arrive with our furniture and then it will really feel like "home".


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> Welcome to Canada. We recently left for Dubai, i guess the opposite of what you did. Canada, on one hand like you noticed does have alot of rules and they need to be followed and were not so layed back. But the people are very friendly. The east coast being the most friendly.
> Enjoy as there is alot to do. The land scape is sooooo different from coast to coast and belief me when i say you won't need a vaction outside of Canada for awhile as there's so much to see. Mountains, rivers, lakes, snow deserts, etc etc.
> 
> Make the most of it....
> ...


Hi CDN2012 - thanks for the encouragement - yes, have found the majority of people here to be very friendly so far.

And we are looking forward to some sight-seeing and getting to know a lot more of Canada than just Toronto.

We haven't had the time just yet, but will start by exploring the fresh stone fruit markets and wineries around our area as soon as we get the chance.

I hope you will love Dubai - it does take some time to get used to it and to get through the red-tape when you first arrive.... but after that hopefully you will enjoy it (well, maybe not the heat at the moment - but the winters are glorious).

There are many things about the Middle East way of life that I miss - so totally different from here. Make sure you get out to one of the Iftar Tents during Ramadan - it really is a nice experience.


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

CorporateStays said:


> Hey Snugglepot I used to live in Dubai too! Welcome to Toronto! Let me know if you need help with anything


Hi CorporateStays - ohhhh so nice to hear from someone that has experienced Dubai as well. Which part did you live in? We were at Arabian Ranches. Is there anything in particular that you miss from there that is not here. 

Silly to say, but Dubai had so much Australian product (Vegemite; Magazines; Cheese) that I can't find here, so miss Dubai as much as I do Oz! But also miss the Middle East experience as well - Mint Tea; Lemon Mint Drinks; home delivery on little bikes! the atmosphere walking around Satwa; the smells; the mix of nationalities at somewhere like Dubai Mall etc. etc.

Thanks for your welcome and offer of help - seem to be getting sorted out so far, but will call on you if I think of something.


----------



## Olga KI (Apr 8, 2011)

Snugglepot said:


> Hi CorporateStays - ohhhh so nice to hear from someone that has experienced Dubai as well. Which part did you live in? We were at Arabian Ranches. Is there anything in particular that you miss from there that is not here.
> 
> Silly to say, but Dubai had so much Australian product (Vegemite; Magazines; Cheese) that I can't find here, so miss Dubai as much as I do Oz! But also miss the Middle East experience as well - Mint Tea; Lemon Mint Drinks; home delivery on little bikes! the atmosphere walking around Satwa; the smells; the mix of nationalities at somewhere like Dubai Mall etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks for your welcome and offer of help - seem to be getting sorted out so far, but will call on you if I think of something.



Hello guys!

I read your posts and thought to join a little group your formed here 

I am moving to Toronto at the end of August, 29th to be precise. Do not know anyone there. Have been waiting to go to Canada for the last couple of year and, when finally things started to work out, I am a bit scared for the move. Just do not know what to expect from life there. 

Can say that I am as Snugglepot a half-full cup person but...a bit nervous at the moment. So much used to a comfortable life here in UAE  

I am going to study business post-degree program at Humber college. 

Any good words of encouragement?


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Olga KI said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I read your posts and thought to join a little group your formed here
> 
> ...


Hi Olga KI - welcome to our "little group"!!

Please do not be nervous of coming here - it is very different to the UAE (and I certainly do miss certain aspects of living in Dubai) but it appears to be a good way of life here from what I have seen so far. OK, I am only speaking from 5 weeks of experience, but I still think you will be just fine here.

Like moving to any new place, as long as you have the right attitude you will adjust. I found the first 3 weeks very difficult, but after that things seem to fall into place. And I guess part of making a positive adjustment for me came when I stopped comparing here to both Dubai & Australia.

Most people here are very friendly and helpful, so I don't think it will not take you long to make friends, especially if you are going to college.

So don't be nervous, just look forward to the exciting adventure!


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm hoping that someone will be moving to Vancouver or Vancouver Island, everyone seems to be moving to Toronto. Looking forward to hearing from some people who have already settled on the Vancouver side


----------



## pwynters (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hi there!*



Snugglepot said:


> Hi Maplesyrup - thanks for checking.
> 
> Yes we will be renting - we have chosen a house at Stoney Creek as it was a good size house for the budget we had - our first preference though would have been Burlington or Oakville. Stoney Creek is a bit far out, but I guess we are a little but used to that from Dubai (Arabian Ranches).
> 
> ...


HI Snugglepot,

I have been a member of this site for a short while, we joined as we have received our permanent residency and move to Canada next Thursday, WOW, It`s gone quickly!!! 
I have read a little of your comments on being a "newby" to Canada, as we will be, and we too are a little worried!!! Don`t know why, we chose to do this!! We are going to PEI, and are trying not to think of the winter till it gets here. 
Anyhoo, hope things have settled a little and you are not so homesick for Aus/ Dubai.
Any hints or tips on being new to another country as we have never done anything like this before????
Cheers
Pauls


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

pwynters said:


> HI Snugglepot,
> 
> I have been a member of this site for a short while, we joined as we have received our permanent residency and move to Canada next Thursday, WOW, It`s gone quickly!!!
> I have read a little of your comments on being a "newby" to Canada, as we will be, and we too are a little worried!!! Don`t know why, we chose to do this!! We are going to PEI, and are trying not to think of the winter till it gets here.
> ...


Hi Pauls - well, ok - I had to google where PEI was!! Hadn't heard of it, but wow, Prince Edward Island looks amazing. Good choice. What made you decide on this place? Job opportunity or some other reason? Whatever way, it certainly looks great from the web-sites I looked at. 

Next Thursday - wow, you must be in the throws of finalising packing and having your farewell parties just now!

I would have to say for the first 3-4 weeks of moving here, I was constantly thinking, why the heck did we move here? But now - 7 weeks in - am feeling a lot more relaxed and settled and HAPPY.

Yes, I definitely miss things about both Australia & Dubai, but then life wouldn't be an adventure and I wouldn't have had the opportunity to experience great exciting new things (& make new friends) if I had stayed in either one of them. 

Ummm... hints on being new to another country - that is kinda difficult to answer, as everyone handles it differently. For me I am happy to take the time to settle in at my own pace and not rush into things. I will make the effort to get out and meet people and join activities when I am ready.

I have met other people though who get out and join clubs and social networks within a week of landing! So depends I guess on what your personality is. 

I guess the thing to remember is - in the beginning, there will be hurdles, there will by days you get really frustrated - BUT it does all come together, you do get through all the red-tape and - people, as a whole, when they know you are new are willing to help you and give advice and support.

Canadians mostly are very friendly and helpful - so don't worry or stress about moving - just take each step as it comes and you will be fine.

Keep us posted on how you are finding things.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Snugglepot said:


> I definitely do not miss the heat and sand though. So pleased here not to have to sweep the sand off the floor 3 times a day (haha).



lolol, you're certainly going to get tired of shoveling that snow in the dense cold at 5am before you go to work, though - guaranteed


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Snugglepot,

just thought I'd drop in to see how you are getting on with the weather so far! I believe it is quite cold now (from what you are used to) and how you are liking it?

It is still much too hot and humid here and we can't wait for it to cool down!!

Hope you are well and still enjoying your new home.

Best wishes


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Maplesyrup said:


> Hi Snugglepot,
> 
> just thought I'd drop in to see how you are getting on with the weather so far! I believe it is quite cold now (from what you are used to) and how you are liking it?
> 
> ...


Hey Maplesyrup - how are you doin'? Great to hear from you. I definately don't miss the heat & humidity & sand - but at least Ramadan is over now and you can drink and eat again in peace during the day. Hope it starts to get cooler for you soon. 

I haven't been on here much as our container of furniture finally arrived and have been busy unpacking and finding homes for things.

It took much longer than they had said - but ah.... so nice to have our own things around us again.

And just in time to unpack some warmer clothes. Yes, it has just turned a little cooler this last couple of days - and quite a bit of rain as well. But I am still enjoying the novelty of rain after not having much in Dubai for so long. And I am enjoying the cooler weather as well - they are so well set up for the cold here. And we are finding the house we have rented to be very well insulated - whilst it is cool outside (more due to the wind at the moment) we can still wear a t-shirt inside the house.

Overall - now that all the settling/redtape phase is mostly over - I would have to say we are very happy here. I do miss Dubai and the Middle Eastern experience and my friends there - but it is a nice life here as well. 

I had wonderful news yesterday that a friend I made in Dubai is moving here in October - it will be nice to have someone to go out to coffee with! I used to go to the ********** Coffee mornings every week in Dubai and that is something that I do miss here. I would love to find something similar.

So hurry on over so that I have another friend to go to coffee with!!

I am sure you will enjoy it here when you finally get here. 

In the meantime - enjoy and make the most of your time there!

Best wishes.


----------



## laura yogini (Oct 2, 2011)

hi there,

i am UK resident living in Australia but previously lived in BC canada for 1yr and 6months in alberta, i loved canada and everything it has to offer. may i ask how u have moved to CA? My experience with living there is a very positive one, i love the people as the majority were friendly, outgoing, compassionate, caring, respectful etc, and have beautiful scenery and have great respect for the environment and its amazing wildlife. 
they have an active and outdoors lifestyle which suited me, with the snowboarding, skiing, hiking, mountain biking, kayaking, canoeing etc
they have a diversity in culture but still maintain its authenticity and patriotism. I hope you enjoy canada as much as i did. best wishes with settling into your new home and lifestyle.


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

That's great news Snugglepot that your friend is coming over, it's great to have a familiar face to share experiences with and that you also have your belongings now so that it will feel more like home : )

We are very envious of the cold and rain you are having, so could do with some here!!!

Take care and enjoy the rest of the new experiences you are bound to have shortly


----------



## Maplesyrup (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Snugglepot,

Not sure if you still come onto this site, but hoping that you still do.

How have you fared through your first winter in Canada?? Was it better or much worse than you anticipated?? This is the part I am so dreading and keep thinking are we doing the right thing, are we mad!!

Hope you have settled in well and know your way around and the driving is now much easier.

We can feel the summer coming already here, it is certainly beginning to get hot in the daytime : ( but I keep telling myself that this will be the last one (I hope) : )

Did your friend arrive safely?

Keep us posted with all your news xx


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Maplesyrup said:


> Hi Snugglepot,
> 
> Not sure if you still come onto this site, but hoping that you still do.
> 
> ...


Hi Maple,

Lovely to hear from you - I have been slack and haven't been onto this site as much as I should but luckily they alert us when a thread comes!

The winter in our area has been mild - for Canada that is - so it has been an easy transition - I must admit I am a winter-girl - after all the heat and sand in Dubai I am LOVING the cold and bits of snow. Basically you really just have to layer - a decent warm overcoat and you will be set. 

I loved experiencing "fall" with the changing colours; hallowean; thanksgiving; and a cold (if not white) Christmas. Ahhhh and the food!! I have put on so much weight - addicted to Pumpkin Spice & Gingerbread Lattes!

You are doing the right thing - I am sure you will like it here. They have their own form of red-tape (as do all places) but a lot easier than the Middle East.

I am finding I am really happy here as times goes on - the only things I am missing is finding new friends - and that is my own fault as I have not really made the effort to join any types of social groups yet - but this year I am going to get motivated and find something to join. 

Also I am not allowed to work until my PR comes through - which also would help with meeting new people and making friends if I could work.

But overall it is a lovely lifestyle. Actually I am currently back in Brisbane, Australia for some family business and I am hating the heat - I can't wait to get back to the cold!

Are you still thinking of coming over in summer to check out Toronto? Bearing in mind Toronto is a huge place, have you looked into what areas you might be interested in living in - I guess it depends a bit on where your husband is looking to work and what schools are available for you son. 

Oh - yes my friend did arrive but she travels quite a bit so have not seen much of her, but still nice to have someone I know here. Also she is living quite close to downtown Toronto which is about 1 hour drive to me to get there. 

Well, Maple that is a little update from me......hope you make it here in the summer (not sure if we are allowed to exchange email addresses on this site?)
xx


----------

